# Can i use driftwood that i found on the beach?



## wie910 (Nov 19, 2008)

Last week i found a really nice piece of driftwood on the beach. I have taken all the bark off and let it dry for a couple of days. Next i will do is sand it completely.

Can i use this to put in my corn snake's vivarium?

i have photo of it but i do not know how to insert it in this message.:blush:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

wie910 said:


> Last week i found a really nice piece of driftwood on the beach. I have taken all the bark off and let it dry for a couple of days. Next i will do is sand it completely.
> 
> Can i use this to put in my corn snake's vivarium?
> 
> i have photo of it but i do not know how to insert it in this message.:blush:


 

sign up on www.photobucket.com n upload ur pics there, and under your pic will be some codes, copy n paste the last code into your post n tada your done


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

leave it in a dilute bleach solution then rinse lots then dry!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

if you e-mail me the pic:
([email protected])
and i will put the pics up for u


----------



## wie910 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks!
i will email the pic now:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Pictures of the driftwood:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have read that salt is the problem...and have never heard of soaking wood in bleach although I am not saying it wont work...If it were me I think I would sand it and seal it with epoxy from dartfrog...then at least it will be sealed and safe, also easy to clean...but this is an expensive solution.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i cant see why not, i have used lots of sticks and stones i have found when out walking the dog, in some ways its safer than paying for one at a rep shop as rep shop is more likely to have snake mites than the woods or beach.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Nice bit of wood. I get all my wood from either the beach or the local woods. Not had a problem yet.

I was them in a mild (!:10) dilution of water in the bath for a few hours, rinse *thoroughly* then leave them to dry for a few weeks/monthe depending on the size of the wood.

If it's small enough you could put it in the oven to dry off. If you are really worried a couple of coats of matt varnish wouldn't hurt...


----------



## wie910 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice.:notworthy:
I have thourougly cleaned it with dilluted water, put it in the oven and then i have put it in the freezer for a day. Hopefully all bad stuff on it has died and my snakey can enjoy a good climb!:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Smirfy said:


> I was them in a mild (!:10) dilution of water in the bath for a few hours,


What I should have said was a 1:10 dilution of bleach and water....doh!!:blush:


----------



## wie910 (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't worry, i have contacted my local reptile shop and he has told me exactly the same. So that's what i did.


----------

